# Do you ever get annoyed at people/kids being scared of your pups/dogs?



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

This might sound silly and dumb, but on a daily basis I experience people crossing the street or turning around and going the other way when I walk my 5 month old pup. For some reason it gets to me. Today a girl saw my dog who was 30 feet away and not even paying attention to the girl, she screamed out AHHHH, NOOOOO, MOMMY. She literally almost got hit by a car I was like what the heck? And about 5-10 people a day walk into the street or cross the street when they see me approaching. It makes me feel like an alien or leper. 
I can't be the only one who gets angry about this.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i rather like people to get out of the way. i hate when people want to stop and chat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are you walking the dog on a head collar and a prong collar with a flexi-lead, and an e-collar with remote in your hand, packing a pistol in one holster, and mace in the other, with a break stick in your belt?

Just wondering? There's people on here that do sound like they appear quite alarming.

Yes, I had a dark boy who at four months old had everyone running for cover. Sucked because he was sweet and good with all people. That was 10 years ago. Rush was awesome. I thought maybe it was his color. People couldn't get enough of trying to pet my black and browns. It's like they were all looney magnets too. People running up, people hugging them, people offering a hand, and then whipping it back and offering a hand and whipping it back. Made me almost wish for people to keep their distance.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto lives in his private shepherd bubble, he'd rather you NOT touch him and I'm told that he looks fierce. Venus never saw anyone she didn't want to kiss, she's a great lover of humans. Except she's black. That is apparently scary. When I walk them together people invariably pass on Otto's side.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nah.Samson has trained me to focus on him and ignore people


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

selzer said:


> Are you walking the dog on a head collar and a prong collar with a flexi-lead, and an e-collar with remote in your hand, packing a pistol in one holster, and mace in the other, with a break stick in your belt?
> 
> Just wondering? There's people on here that do sound like they appear quite alarming.
> 
> Yes, I had a dark boy who at four months old had everyone running for cover. Sucked because he was sweet and good with all people. That was 10 years ago. Rush was awesome. I thought maybe it was his color. People couldn't get enough of trying to pet my black and browns. It's like they were all looney magnets too. People running up, people hugging them, people offering a hand, and then whipping it back and offering a hand and whipping it back. Made me almost wish for people to keep their distance.


Mine is a black and tan, she is the sweetest dog ever. People that do come up and pet her fall in love with her right away. Maybe its a blessing in disguise because I'm trying to teach her to stop jumping on people. Whatever, I guess it's the small price we pay of owning a dog that's on almost all of the "beware of dog" signs.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've never had a bad reaction to my girls, most people ask to greet them. Can't count the compliments I've gotten.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

NYCgsd said:


> This might sound silly and dumb, but on a daily basis I experience people crossing the street or turning around and going the other way when I walk my 5 month old pup. For some reason it gets to me. Today a girl saw my dog who was 30 feet away and not even paying attention to the girl, she screamed out AHHHH, NOOOOO, MOMMY. She literally almost got hit by a car I was like what the heck? And about 5-10 people a day walk into the street or cross the street when they see me approaching. It makes me feel like an alien or leper.
> I can't be the only one who gets angry about this.


YES! I hear ya. I could understand maybe now, because my Shelby will be 2 in a few months. She is big and black. She has a big bark, but is the sweetest dog in the world.

When she was a young puppy, I thought people, especially kids would just love to meet her. HA! Most people were afraid of her. Kids were horrible. One kid yelled across the street at her, "Bad dog! Bad dog!" I wanted to kick the kids' butt.

And when people did want to meet her, they were completely inept at how to greet a dog. I was shocked. Needless to say, we just started avoiding people. I didn't want people messing her up.

Y'all know I can't post pictures, so here is my Shelby from an old thread. Now seriously, who wouldn't fall in love with this baby?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/521506-meet-shelby.html


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If people are scared, you are better off not having your puppy meet them.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

It used to bug me with my first GSD, he was a sweet soul, and I was offended that people couldn't see that. Now, with Phoenix, I do some extra on the spot obedience, a nice sit-stay, focus on me, just to be a bit of a show off....it works the best when they cross the street and encounter a yappy small dog going nuts on the retractable leash at them. Then I smile, and walk on.


----------



## Elf (Jun 10, 2016)

NYCgsd said:


> This might sound silly and dumb, but on a daily basis I experience people crossing the street or turning around and going the other way when I walk my 5 month old pup. For some reason it gets to me. Today a girl saw my dog who was 30 feet away and not even paying attention to the girl, she screamed out AHHHH, NOOOOO, MOMMY. She literally almost got hit by a car I was like what the heck? And about 5-10 people a day walk into the street or cross the street when they see me approaching. It makes me feel like an alien or leper.
> I can't be the only one who gets angry about this.


I know the feeling, but mine is more so with the adults.. Mostly their kids approach me and ask to pet my dogs and puppies, and then adults freak out thinking my dog is gonna attack their kids. It's absolutely annoying, or they'll purposely pull their kid behind them trying to "create a barrier" when my dog doesn't even bark, or jump, none of that.

The dog in my profile picture, Leo, when I walk him, loads of people turn around because they're scared of him for no reason, one time, some lady picked up her chihuahua and started screaming when she saw my dog and then crossed the street in panic. It's absolutely ridiculous. My dog doesn't even bark! Ever.

People are ridiculous, honestly.
I sometimes do love it though because once I was walking around a lake and these two weird guys were acting strangely, and my dog wouldn't keep his eyes off them, yet would purposely move close to my side (my hip), while we keep walking, and they stopped and turned around right away and looked completely nervous.

So it does have it's benefits, kind of funny seeing tough teenagers too who are dressed up like the next Justin Bieber get scared as **** and cross the street, and back up because they're scared.


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

Actually no I don't. Strangers don't know me or my dogs so it's understandable if they avoid us,and I have nothing to prove.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> Are you walking the dog on a head collar and a prong collar with a flexi-lead, and an e-collar with remote in your hand, packing a pistol in one holster, and mace in the other, with a break stick in your belt?
> 
> Just wondering? There's people on here that do sound like they appear quite alarming.
> 
> Yes, I had a dark boy who at four months old had everyone running for cover. Sucked because he was sweet and good with all people. That was 10 years ago. Rush was awesome. I thought maybe it was his color. People couldn't get enough of trying to pet my black and browns. It's like they were all looney magnets too. People running up, people hugging them, people offering a hand, and then whipping it back and offering a hand and whipping it back. Made me almost wish for people to keep their distance.


LOL ..., well ... you know some of us well. 

I personally don't "gear up" as it were, when "we" go out. And that "stuff" is about other dogs not people. For dog's with "People" issues the only tools required per "Bubble Dog Protocol" are a muzzle and a "stay the heck back attitude" from the owner. "Rocky" had his "people issues" in the past but "we got over them. But I don't think that is what this is about???

With Rocky ... I did keep people out of his ... but in is as much as he is an OS Black WL GSD ... it wasn't that hard to do. It seemed that even admirers, kept a "respectful" distance if we stopped to talk ... that suited me just fine. 


Most likely if people would have chosen to avoid my Boxer?? I would have been a bit disappointed. She clearly luv'd, people and they could see it "everyone" was her friend! Rocky (OS WL GSD) clearly could careless about people... "perfectly, people neutral." I don't think JQP has a good feel for dogs like that?? I think they are more like "well the dog seems "safe" but I'll stand here ... 5 feet or so away and talk" ... worked out fine for "us."

Rocky did get to meet his first 5 year old ever! The" kidlet" ... did ask first to pet him and I pondered and said "yes" ... I did not expect him to reach out with both arms and grab Rocky by the head! 

But Rocky was good with it ... he was like ... "whatever." He's come along way since the days of greeting company with a "cold hard stare and a low growl." But I think, JQP is more comfortable with dogs that are more "clearly" people friendly, then they are with dogs that are people neutral??

On the other hand ... it's a GSD here, it could be also that people "avoiding" are "drug dealers" and they think the OP is an undercover officer and her dog is a drug dog??


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is sad to hear how so many people are afraid of dogs or don't know how to respond to them. It wasn't like that not so long ago. People either loved dogs and gave them attention or they ignored them. Of course, you always had that one family in the neighborhood that were a scourge on the community's dogs.

But back on topic, when I take my dogs out, most people just ignore them. Once in a while I meet somebody that asks if they can interact with them. Depending on which dog I have with me, where that dog is behavior wise, and the other people themselves, I may permit a brief interaction. There is no shortage of people wanting to spend some time talking to me about my dogs without interacting with them.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Simon is trained to ignore other people. He doesn't pay attention to them and I don't either (directly). I go off trail a bit onto the grass if someone is going to pass us because some people are afraid of GSDs. Yesterday, a women was coming towards us walking a three year old little girl. I stepped off the trail and ignored them and Simon stopped about 4 feet off the trail and was engrossed in a smell. He never waived from that smell. The woman and child passed happily talking together; ignoring use, too.

I think that kind of behavior (where the GSD ignores) helps people not be afraid. I don't pay attention to people in public, in general, because then Simon doesn't either.

I met up with a policeman one day at the park and put Simon in a down when the policeman volunteered that he was afraid of GSDs. He said he had seen what their K-9 did to apprehend about 5 different suspects.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We will have some customers come over and I just make sure max will not be in their face not so much now but when he was younger- he could be a sweet nusance l. I remember this big macho customer saying he wasn't afraid and had a pit bulls but he looked like he was scared and hiding behind the table and max - 6 months old was with me on a leash in the other room all wiggly and happy. We just stayed away.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can definitely understand people avoiding a strange adult GSD, or even a large puppy GSD. I did not and to not understand why they were afraid of my baby puppy GSD. She was even on the smaller side for GSD puppies. She may be a mix, with enough GSD to make her look shepherdy. At any rate, I decided to keep her away from strange people and strange dogs for her own protection. I didn't want her growing up to think all people and dogs were nuts.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

selzer said:


> Are you walking the dog on a head collar and a prong collar with a flexi-lead, and an e-collar with remote in your hand, packing a pistol in one holster, and mace in the other, with a break stick in your belt?


LOL. :laugh2: I needed that.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My previous GSD, Annie, was dog aggressive. When I first adopted her, at the age of 2, I walked her with a prong, a collar, two leashes and a muzzle. Yes, people did cross to the other side of the street. I kinda liked that. Little did they know that Annie could not have cared less about them and was no threat whatsoever. HA!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

NYCgsd said:


> This might sound silly and dumb, but on a daily basis I experience people crossing the street or turning around and going the other way when I walk my 5 month old pup. For some reason it gets to me. Today a girl saw my dog who was 30 feet away and not even paying attention to the girl, she screamed out AHHHH, NOOOOO, MOMMY. She literally almost got hit by a car I was like what the heck? And about 5-10 people a day walk into the street or cross the street when they see me approaching. It makes me feel like an alien or leper.
> I can't be the only one who gets angry about this.


I've had many people look wary or cross the street to avoid passing close to my dog. That's understandable and normal; if you don't feel comfortable being near dogs or near a particular type of dog, it makes sense to give some space. I don't take that personally or find that odd or offensive.

I think I'd be annoyed by the screaming, to be honest. I dislike screaming children anyway, though, so there's that. It would be more the noise than the reason for it that would irk me. 

I admit I am generally more amused than offended by a lot of people. This one kid saw my dog sitting next to me on the sidewalk in heel position, and he shrieked like I had lit him on fire. I freely admit I laughed at the expression on my dog's face: She did a head tilt and then looked at me as if to ask, "What is WRONG with him?"


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

I was having this same very same discussion today. It is hard to comprehend how other people can think a pup is a cold blooded killer ready to break their leash at the site of them. 
I took my 11 wk old pup for a trail walk last night. An older couple that passed along the trail jumped out of our way as the man kept asking if she was a "bad dog". I was shocked. "... no sir, she is a good PUPPY."


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

MoxyPup said:


> I was having this same very same discussion today. *It is hard to comprehend how other people can think a pup is a cold blooded killer ready to break their leash at the site of them. *
> I took my 11 wk old pup for a trail walk last night. An older couple that passed along the trail jumped out of our way as the man kept asking if she was a "bad dog". I was shocked. "... no sir, she is a good PUPPY."


This, exactly! I can understand being wary of an adult dog - any large, adult dog really. But a young puppy? I just don't get it. 

I think that is what the OP is saying. OP also has a 'puppy'.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so I had a little time to think about this. Last year, all year pretty much, I worked for my sister at their building in the hood in the east side of Cleveland. And yeah, it was like some Jim Croce song, "The south side of Chicago, in the baddest part of town..." I mean, what's your first clue? the churches had barred gates covering up their front doors. Whatever, it was a neighborhood that was definitely worse than the one we grew up in when we lived there, and not even close to our rural county out here. 

I started bringing Babsy right away, and she was nine going on ten years old. She's one of my smaller bitches, not tiny like the werewolf, or skinny like Karma and Hepsi, but only about 22-23" inches at the withers, where most of mine are 24-24.5" Not a huge difference, I know, but next to the others, she looks small. 

But the thing is, she is my best obedience dog. I never used a leash on her in Cleveland, except when we went off of the building's property. The building was a public building, and I pretty much would go through the lobby down a few corridors, up a few steps, or through the elevator and park her in the Alcohol room. She stayed at a heel, accepted pets, if I told her to go to her place, she would go on ahead and wait for me at the Alcohol door -- sometimes I had to grab a cart or something. 

They did drug testing on the second floor and from riding the elevator a LOT, I think most of those people were there because of part of their probation. They were all terrified of Babs. Before that went in it was the radio station, a pretty rough crowd, and we had some problems with them, not much, an incident here or there, music too loud, not willing to pay the extra money to sound proof a different location in the building to make it suitable. But they were very leery of my dog. 

And she was just as polite as can be. She ignored everyone. And would only move forward to SAY HELLO, or accept pets, if I told her to go say hello. Focused on me. 

I trained her to Find My Car, before I started working there. I took both the Explorer and the Honda there, so she would trot off in the parking lot checking every vehicle by sniffing at the trunk areas until she came to mine, and then she would sit and wait for me. Half the people there thought she was a drug dog. LOL. 

I often closed the building after midnight. This entailed bringing the car beyond the gates, and then dragging the gates one at a time across the parking lot and hooking them together with a chain I would thread through them, and then padlock it. This was flat out scary. I would bring the car out, and open the back door, tell Babs to stay, and then do it quickly, close her door and then jump in and lock all the doors. 

As much as I was a little irritated people for their fear of Rushie, I was happy enough about their respect/fear of Babs. Big guys over 6' tall would back up and look at me and ask if she will bite. I told them, only if I tell her to. She was not trained to bite, but they didn't need to know that. A well-trained dog might be trained for anything. A hyper youngster, barking, lunging, jumping on people shows that he is a fluff right away. 

We chose a breed that is used for protection, guarding, herding, service, military, etc. A healthy respect for these dogs is to be expected. These dogs are also notorious for being good with children and babies, though there are exceptions. But we have to be prepared for people with children to provide some attention to the dogs. If you have one of the exceptions, you have to be quicker, and protect your dog from his own bad actions. When GSDs bite people, they generally do go to the doctor/hospital. It is usually not a mauling with multiple bites and tearing, but it can be to the face arms, legs, torso, and a GSD bite will produce significant bruising, punctures, and probably require drains and stitches. Unfortunately, being as popular as they are, and as attractive to all types of people, too many have bitten people, and some people are terrified of the breed. 

It is usually more like a phobia, an irrational fear of dogs in general and specifically GSDs or Dobes, or Rotts, or Pittbulls, or large dogs. or bully-type massive dogs. Even if you are bitten by a shepherd, you could have a more lasting injury from a fall on a bike, but you aren't going to stop riding a bike. I remember drinking a German Beer once and wrecking my bike and landing up against a curb crushing my shoulder. I went to the hospital, and it wasn't broken (twice I took out that shoulder with my bike). But it was all tore up and I was given a sling, and it gave me pain for years -- I was 18 this time. I got home from the hospital, and got on my bicycle sling and all, and went riding. We do the same with horse-related injuries, and car accidents, and falls. But there is something about dogs, that when people are bitten, especially as children, they allow the incident to rule a portion of their nerve. I pity these people. Because that fear makes them all the more likely to be bit again. 

When you have that hesitating child(I am talking about older kids, those old enough to be nursing this fear for a while, 12 and up) offering its hand because he is trying to conquer his fear, and when the dog reaches to sniff the hand, the boy rips his hand back, some dogs sensing the fear pharamones the kid is giving off as something bad or worth caution, and then the child pulling the hand away, or darting away from the encounter, some dogs are going to go for the hand, or for the legs. They are only dogs. And it is understandable, it is a set up for a dog that isn't bomb proof. 

Kids who are terrified of dogs, stare into their eyes to see what they are going to do, and with their bad emotion pharamones, the dog is again set up for failure. So it is hard. 

Never force your dog to meet meet someone. The dog may be reading something in the pharamones or the body language that you aren't seeing. If you see hesitation on the part of your dog, say cheerfully, "I'm sorry, not today." No explanation is needed. When you remove the dog from the situation confidently and cheerfully, you gain respect and trust from your dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As for puppies, Rush was four months old when that yayhoo yelled across the parking lot, "DOES HE BITE???" I said, "He's a puppy!" And he yelled back "keep him over there" as he rushed to his car. 

I was irritated and frustrated and came on here for a good rant about it, and I got my clock cleaned here for not being understanding enough that some people are terrified of dogs. Ok. I learned my lesson. 

Sometimes we do see our dogs through the glasses of a parent/owner and believe just everyone loves him, is thrilled to meet him, couldn't possibly be frightened of him. 

Half the time we are crabby about people who don't want our dogs near them. And the other half of the time we are crabby about people wanting to pet our dogs, train our dogs for us, hug our dogs, educate us about our dogs -- GET YOUR OWN DOG! We have to find a balance folks. We have to protect our pups from poor socialization experiences. We have to help bring the breed into a good light, by allowing polite children access to our dogs. We have to respect people's desire not to have anything to do with our dogs. We will probably have to, at some point, help someone who is trying not to be afraid of the dog have a good experience. Aren't we lucky that we have such an attractive pet that has beautiful sharp canines that will give the biggest of scumbags pause?


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> I've had many people look wary or cross the street to avoid passing close to my dog. That's understandable and normal; if you don't feel comfortable being near dogs or near a particular type of dog, it makes sense to give some space. I don't take that personally or find that odd or offensive.
> 
> I think I'd be annoyed by the screaming, to be honest. I dislike screaming children anyway, though, so there's that. It would be more the noise than the reason for it that would irk me.
> 
> I admit I am generally more amused than offended by a lot of people. This one kid saw my dog sitting next to me on the sidewalk in heel position, and he shrieked like I had lit him on fire. I freely admit I laughed at the expression on my dog's face: She did a head tilt and then looked at me as if to ask, "What is WRONG with him?"


Oh god. I HATE screaming kids. A week ago some stupid teens who are old enough to know better walked by my dog and screamed at her right in her face like idiots. I got really mad and said "you know by law if she bites you, I won't get in trouble since you provoked her" I also added a few expletives. It really got to me. When I first got her I was like whatever, but over the past few months I have gotten really protective over her and don't let people mess with her.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Most people can't figure out what Varik is (solid black) around this area. Usually people ask what kind of dog he is. That's so bizarre to me; despite the color, his shape is SO ... GSD. 

One incident that did bother me was in my own house. My son and his family were over visiting and my granddaughter decided to 'be afraid' of him. It was really more of a put on attention getting thing (she is kind of dramatic and 'in her head' a lot) and it did get attention. I told her in no uncertain terms that she wasn't acting like that and to straighten up. I could totally see her making up this fictional story in her mind about how Varik was this ferocious dog. He was lying down by my feet totally ignoring her. Grrr. This is the same dog that her little brother was flopping around on the couch and just slithered off it and down onto Varik and ended up sitting on his side (the child didn't realize Varik was lying along the couch below him). Varik just looked at him like ' ..eh .. whut? and I told him to get off and be more careful. *sigh*


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

NYCgsd said:


> Oh god. I HATE screaming kids. A week ago some stupid teens who are old enough to know better walked by my dog and screamed at her right in her face like idiots. I got really mad and said "you know by law if she bites you, I won't get in trouble since you provoked her" I also added a few expletives. It really got to me. When I first got her I was like whatever, but over the past few months I have gotten really protective over her and don't let people mess with her.


Lucky you. In my state, the law heavily favors victims. She doesn't have to touch someone to get me sued; if they get scared and hurt themselves and my dog is the "but for" factor, I'm SOL. (There is an allowance for provocation, but my guess is that with the slant being against the dog/owner, it would be hard to prove.)

This is a huge part of why I'm good with people just crossing the street. Just stay away from me if you're not good with my dog, please. Don't scream at her; avoidance is good.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> Lucky you. In my state, the law heavily favors victims. She doesn't have to touch someone to get me sued; if they get scared and hurt themselves and my dog is the "but for" factor, I'm SOL. (There is an allowance for provocation, but my guess is that with the slant being against the dog/owner, it would be hard to prove.)
> 
> This is a huge part of why I'm good with people just crossing the street. Just stay away from me if you're not good with my dog, please. Don't scream at her; avoidance is good.


Well I'm not even sure if what I told them is true. LOL. I just wanted to make them feel dumb. Next time they will think twice, hopefully.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

It never bothers me. I have two kids, 7 and 9. They aren't crazy about big, strange dogs. They grew up with a beagle for many years. A very mellow and small beagle. They were scared of big dogs until we got our current GSD. Not for any reason in particular. There is no reason to force the issue. I get annoyed by dog owners that don't give the kids a bubble. Your big, friendly dog might be fine but my kid gets to not have his space invaded. I've been annoyed to find out that my son was afraid of his friend's large dog and no one did anything about it when he was there on a play date. I saw this same dog bite a boy at a birthday party. It was shrugged off as he was excited.. Blah, blah. He bit a boy in the face! 
I had my first GSD before I had kids. He wasn't crazy about them and neither was I. Children would charge at us. "dog!yipee!" He was calm by my side. They would ask "does he bite?" to which I replied "Yes". They always walked away, everyone was calm, and we were all the happier for it. My current GSD loves my children with every fiber of her being. Even so, I don't feel the need to force my dog onto my children's friends. I see it too often with their friend's family dog, family members of my own, and others. The missed signals. The tension. Not for me or my children or my dog. 
I don't mind at all when someone gives us our space. I far prefer it to a total disregard for it.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> Most people can't figure out what Varik is (solid black) around this area. Usually people ask what kind of dog he is. That's so bizarre to me; despite the color, his shape is SO ... GSD.
> 
> One incident that did bother me was in my own house. My son and his family were over visiting and my granddaughter decided to 'be afraid' of him. It was really more of a put on attention getting thing (she is kind of dramatic and 'in her head' a lot) and it did get attention. I told her in no uncertain terms that she wasn't acting like that and to straighten up. I could totally see her making up this fictional story in her mind about how Varik was this ferocious dog. He was lying down by my feet totally ignoring her. Grrr. This is the same dog that her little brother was flopping around on the couch and just slithered off it and down onto Varik and ended up sitting on his side (the child didn't realize Varik was lying along the couch below him). Varik just looked at him like ' ..eh .. whut? and I told him to get off and be more careful. *sigh*


Reminds me of another story (I have a lot of people in NYC and have multiple run ins almost every day). Stuck up attention seeking girls are the worst. Not saying your grand daughter is but I walked my dog, and some idiotic attention seeking high school girl screamed and ran up her stoop. She was hanging out with a group of her friends and yelled out OH MY GOD A MONSTER, as I walked past her other idiot wannabe fake friend trying to show off said to me "LEAVE". I have a really short fuse and just unleashed on them. Can't post it here because all you'll see is a bunch of ***** but they got embarrassed and the boys they were trying to impress were visibly turned off. 
When I save enough money I can't wait to just move to the country with 10 acres of land. All my life in the city and all it did was make me hate people.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ooooh ooooh ooooh!!!! I got a family story that really, REALLY ticked me off.

It was like this: I had Babsy with me, and my two nieces who were about 7 at the time. Babs was about 9ish, sweet old lady. And I stopped at my little sister's house, where she has two kids, no dogs. The kids are now 5 and 6, so about 3 and 4. Ok, they were little. But still. 

We decided to take Babs for a walk with all four girls, my little sister and I. I let the 7 year olds walk Babsy -- they were doing great at this. Babsy loved to walk in between them bumping both of them with her body as she walked with a loose lead all the way down the road and back, with the little kids, patting her but or walking and falling in front of her. All was beautiful. All was fine. Babs was being perfect. 

As we approached the house, Babsy sometimes will pull for the car. I shouldn't have worried, but I told the girls to give me the lead and I unclipped it. I told Babs to GO TO MY CAR! And she shot off to my car, and my sister and I were still talking and the girls were fine, and the little one, Gwennie went running toward the dog. 

My sister let out a blood curdling yell that made everyone jump, "DON'T TOUCH THAT DOG!" It was filled with hatred and anger. I said to her, "She's ok, do you _want _her to be afraid of dogs???" She said, "Yes, I do!" 

It made me so mad. I had to stifle it because the girls were there.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Themusicmanswife said:


> It never bothers me. I have two kids, 7 and 9. They aren't crazy about big, strange dogs. They grew up with a beagle for many years. A very mellow and small beagle. They were scared of big dogs until we got our current GSD. Not for any reason in particular. There is no reason to force the issue. I get annoyed by dog owners that don't give the kids a bubble. Your big, friendly dog might be fine but my kid gets to not have his space invaded. I've been annoyed to find out that my son was afraid of his friend's large dog and no one did anything about it when he was there on a play date. I saw this same dog bite a boy at a birthday party. It was shrugged off as he was excited.. Blah, blah. He bit a boy in the face!
> I had my first GSD before I had kids. He wasn't crazy about them and neither was I. Children would charge at us. "dog!yipee!" He was calm by my side. They would ask "does he bite?" to which I replied "Yes". They always walked away, everyone was calm, and we were all the happier for it. My current GSD loves my children with every fiber of her being. Even so, I don't feel the need to force my dog onto my children's friends. I see it too often with their friend's family dog, family members of my own, and others. The missed signals. The tension. Not for me or my children or my dog.
> I don't mind at all when someone gives us our space. I far prefer it to a total disregard for it.


I think if a pedestrian (adult or child) wants a bubble, it's on them/the parent to create it. My job as a dog owner is to keep my dog close and under control. If we are each out walking in a public space, and you don't want to pass close to my dog, that's up to you to manage. I will keep her on a short leash in heel position and focused on me. If you want a bubble, it's your responsibility to create it.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> I think if a pedestrian (adult or child) wants a bubble, it's on them/the parent to create it. My job as a dog owner is to keep my dog close and under control. If we are each out walking in a public space, and you don't want to pass close to my dog, that's up to you to manage. I will keep her on a short leash in heel position and focused on me. If you want a bubble, it's your responsibility to create it.


We are in agreement here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WateryTart said:


> I think if a pedestrian (adult or child) wants a bubble, it's on them/the parent to create it. My job as a dog owner is to keep my dog close and under control. If we are each out walking in a public space, and you don't want to pass close to my dog, that's up to you to manage. I will keep her on a short leash in heel position and focused on me. If you want a bubble, it's your responsibility to create it.


Yes, I agree. People give horses a bubble. They can give dogs a bubble. And if they want to come within that bubble, they can ask politely, "may I pet your dog?" That give you the right to allow or disallow contact. 

People who are afraid of dogs, or do not want to be bothered by dogs are not getting between you and your loose, six foot leash, dog being under control at your side. People who have a 20 foot flexi-lead and let their dogs rush up to people, splattering them with mud, or jumping on them -- that is bad form on the dog owner, does not matter if it is a 4 pound twinkie, or a 260 pound Mastiff, or anything in between. 

Now let's say a lady has a stroller with a baby and is walking down the sidewalk, with two small children with her. You and Cujo are coming up the sidewalk in the other direction. She can call and ask for you to move while she passes if she is afraid of your dog. Remember that these are formidable dogs. If you are the one with the stroller, small children and Cujo, and the jogger coming toward you is afraid of your dog, he can stop and wait for you to pass, or he can cross the street. There is no reason for anyone to be angry, upset, or put out for the fact that the other exists. We all can show some common courtesy. And make the world a nice place to live in. Smile and say good morning, or good afternoon to people, especially when it feels they are putting you out. You have no idea what their life was like up to this point.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> Yes, I agree. People give horses a bubble. They can give dogs a bubble. And if they want to come within that bubble, they can ask politely, "may I pet your dog?" That give you the right to allow or disallow contact.
> 
> People who are afraid of dogs, or do not want to be bothered by dogs are not getting between you and your loose, six foot leash, dog being under control at your side. People who have a 20 foot flexi-lead and let their dogs rush up to people, splattering them with mud, or jumping on them -- that is bad form on the dog owner, does not matter if it is a 4 pound twinkie, or a 260 pound Mastiff, or anything in between.
> 
> Now let's say a lady has a stroller with a baby and is walking down the sidewalk, with two small children with her. You and Cujo are coming up the sidewalk in the other direction. She can call and ask for you to move while she passes if she is afraid of your dog. Remember that these are formidable dogs. If you are the one with the stroller, small children and Cujo, and the jogger coming toward you is afraid of your dog, he can stop and wait for you to pass, or he can cross the street. There is no reason for anyone to be angry, upset, or put out for the fact that the other exists. We all can show some common courtesy. And make the world a nice place to live in. Smile and say good morning, or good afternoon to people, especially when it feels they are putting you out. You have no idea what their life was like up to this point.


I usually pull over for those wide strollers just because I don't want my toes run over or my ankles bumped. Is it just me or are strollers gigantic these days? And those things HURT when they hit your ankle bone. Moving is self serving in my case, but I suppose the end result is the same.

I'm not terribly friendly, though, and I'm very introverted, so I don't tend to say hi to people or try to engage in any way unless I have to. If someone tries to engage me, I'll respond politely, but typically I keep to myself and make sure I'm keeping my dog from being a pill, and I'm good with that. For me, a nice world to live in is one in which people generally leave me alone unless they have a business reason to approach me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My sister had an umbrella stroller for two kids, since her girls are only 3 months apart, and my sister did not want one in front of the other. It was pretty small really for a double. It folded right up and went in the trunk. We could get it through doorways. My other sister had a jogging stroller -- that I could see myself doing. Not because I run, but they have knobbies, and I could take the kids anywhere with that, and if I was going to go over a slow hobble, I could use the stroller for balance. 

Darn, I'm getting old. 

I told my folks years ago that if I ever talk about getting a stroller for my dogs to just shoot me. But now, I wish those dog strollers would carry 70-100 pounds so I could put a litter of puppies in it. Has to have knobbies though. My vet's office has a gravel parking lot.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Most people I encounter are either neutral or respond favorably towards my dogs. I get lots of "beautiful", "pretty", "gorgeous", and "cute" comments, along with smiles. Sometimes people will even ask if they can meet my dog, or if their kids can pet him/her. 

Occasionally someone with a little dog will pick it up as they approach, which is fine by me. Often they're on flexis and the people are letting them wander all over the place, including right in other dog's faces or up their butts. It doesn't offend me in the slightest that the reason may be that they're concerned that my dog might harm theirs. They don't know me or my dogs, and if I had a tiny little dog I might do the same thing around unknown large dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, I'd much rather my puppies people watch and meet people I allow them to meet. I'm totally fine with them meeting kids of all ages but they watch people of various shapes, sizes, colors, etc more often than meeting them. My female is interested in people long enough to make friends and see if they have food. Once she's done getting attention from you, which annoys the heck out of me in the first place, she'll start to ignore you. My male on the other hand will watch you, decide if you're worth his time, if he needs to watch you more closely, and then completely blow you off. He's only got use for you if he can con you into throwing your arm out while playing fetch with him. He wants NO hands on him because ball is life and if you touch him, he jumps away. He's totally fine when there isn't a ball involved but he'll also still blow you off. He has no use for anyone but mom. 
Doesn't bother me a bit when people see them and cross the street. It doesn't happen often but I'm totally fine with it when it does happen. Course I'm not exactly interested in being friends either so it works.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> Honestly, I'd much rather my puppies people watch and meet people I allow them to meet. I'm totally fine with them meeting kids of all ages but they watch people of various shapes, sizes, colors, etc more often than meeting them. My female is interested in people long enough to make friends and see if they have food. Once she's done getting attention from you, which annoys the heck out of me in the first place, she'll start to ignore you. My male on the other hand will watch you, decide if you're worth his time, if he needs to watch you more closely, and then completely blow you off. He's only got use for you if he can con you into throwing your arm out while playing fetch with him. He wants NO hands on him because ball is life and if you touch him, he jumps away. He's totally fine when there isn't a ball involved but he'll also still blow you off. He has no use for anyone but mom.
> Doesn't bother me a bit when people see them and cross the street. It doesn't happen often but I'm totally fine with it when it does happen. Course *I'm not exactly interested in being friends either* so it works.


Except me, right? You love me, right? 'Cause I'm needy like that. HA!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Most people I encounter are either neutral or respond favorably towards my dogs. I get lots of "beautiful", "pretty", "gorgeous", and "cute" comments, along with smiles. Sometimes people will even ask if they can meet my dog, or if their kids can pet him/her.


Lately I've been getting a ton of people asking if they can take my dog's picture. I mean, I'm flattered that they like her and making her pose for a photo doesn't bother me (maybe it should), but that's a new development. She's been literally stopping traffic since she was a tiny puppy, so I guess it shouldn't surprise me, but it always throws me anyway.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Occasionally someone with a little dog will pick it up as they approach, which is fine by me. Often they're on flexis and the people are letting them wander all over the place, including right in other dog's faces or up their butts. It doesn't offend me in the slightest that the reason may be that they're concerned that my dog might harm theirs. They don't know me or my dogs, and if I had a tiny little dog I might do the same thing around unknown large dogs.


Most owners of small dogs I run into when walking mine just look at their little dogs barking and freaking out and lunging at my dog (usually from across the street) and ask their dog, "Seriously?" One woman last night said to her dog, "Are you kidding? Good luck with that one."


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

On time I was walking with my old lab who was dog aggressive and crossed the street/ moved off the sidewalk when I saw a shepherd coming, like I did with any dog I came across on walks just to make some space and the lady walking said to not worry that her dog is friendly and such, thinking I crossed the road just because she had a GSD, obviously I explained that it was because of my dog and not hers and how I loved shepherds etc... 

It really made me realize how much she probably gets people crossing the street to get away from her GSD thinking its crazy mean and vicious. 
I also noticed that people assume that labs and goldens etc.. are all friendly, I can't tell you how many times someone let there dog come up on a flexi lead and were surprised my lab was "mean", saying how they would have never thought and she was the only one they had every met that wasn't friendly, so I guess it goes both ways


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

I actually prefer it. Often we are out when it's dark, and we are alone 90% of the time. I don't need randoms trying to approach us! The 20 metre radius everybody gives us suits me just fine


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Except me, right? You love me, right? 'Cause I'm needy like that. HA!


haha of course!


----------

